# Remove Fixed Antenna From 98



## Lville502 (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anybody know how to remove a fixed antenna from a 98 altima GXE? Ive seen power antenna threads but not for a fixed antenna. The Nissan website says to turn the base counterclockwise. I did that and broke off my antenna at the base. I have a new smaller antenna to replace it but dont know how to remove the factory one. Any ideas?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

On the inside of body panel you'll see the wire running to the antenna. That should be the base that they were talking about. It should be pretty easy though I'm sorry I don't have more specific instructions as I have a 2000 Se and it doesn't have an external antennae. Just remember, if it was that easy to take it off from the outside do you really think that anyone would have any antennae's left? heh. Good luck with it

Darktide


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

I realize this doesn't help much, but mine just screws right off.

I also have a '98 GXE and all I have to do is put a pair of pliers or grips on the lowest part of the antenna and unscrew it.

You would have to access something inside to remove the base, but as for the antenna.......it should just screw off.


----------

